
Soylent halts sale of bars; investigation into illnesses continues - liareye
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/soylent-halts-sale-of-bars-investigation-into-illnesses-continues/
======
liveify
Amazon has also halted sales of the 2.0 bottled drink as people were reporting
issues with newer shipments. Super disappointed as I just started drinking it.
I hope they can get it resolved quickly. Might have to try one of the powdered
alternatives.

~~~
saurik
How can I learn more about this? I just read all the 1-star reviews on Amazon
and they are about the concept of Soylent, not the specific implementation.

edit: I realized there is an active subreddit! For people who want to read
more about the Amazon sales stop:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/soylent/comments/578137/soylent_20_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/soylent/comments/578137/soylent_20_under_review_on_amazon/)

